# Neuheiten



## RobBj123 (9. August 2003)

Im Rennradforum hat Manitou einen Neuheitenthread gestartet, ich denke so etwas können wir hier auch brauchen...! 

Also, postet doch mal was ihr schon so von den 2004er Teilen etc. gehört oder gesehen oder gelesen habt!

Ich persönlich denke ja, dass es im nächsten Jahr viel mehr attraktive Fullys à la Specialized Epic für "uns" geben wird! Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt darauf, vielleicht fahre ich ja nächste Saison auch Fully...

Sehr gut gefällt mir bisher z.B. das neue Scott Genius!!!


----------



## Hugo (9. August 2003)

Nur 04er teile oder news allg.?

hmmm....also gesehn und auch in meiner gallerie wärn die neuen naben von hügi...würd ma sagen dass tune gewaltig nachlegen sollte, weil hügi jetz leichter is, und immer noch um einiges billiger, ausserdem is der centerlock zu haben, was ja in anbetracht der neuen xt sicherlich nicht uninteressant is...

des weiteren hab ich ds rcc1.0 schon bestaunen dürfen, war zwar offiziell für 03 angesetzt aber da ichs bis jetz erst einma in "freier" wildbahn gesehn hab(und auch ds war wohl noch n prototyp) könnt mans schon fast in die 04er riege einordnen.

so...ach ja die german answer kilo bin ich ma probe gefahrn, is zwar auch n 03er teil, aber in anbetracht dass die gabel so gut wie niemand kennt, geschweige denn fährt, sie aber grad ma 1260gr. in der leichtesten version wiegt könnte man sie aber durchaus ma erwähnen....also für marathons eigentlich zieml. gut, für richtigen cc-einsatz aber braucht man dringend n dämpfer mit lockout oder evtl. n swinger...
ach ja...wieso dämpfer??? ganz einfach...die gabel arbeitet mit normalen federbeinen, tut dies auch sehr sehr gut, spricht super an, die raderhebungskurve is gewöhnungsbedürftig aber ds system arbeitet....nur im wiegetritt eben zu viel

ach ja, die gabel bin ich an dem doch recht komischen weil asymetrischen fully von GA gefahrn....naja...fully eben, mein fall isses nicht deswegen will ich mich darüber jetz auch nich groß auslassen

ah ja....die scheibe von avid konnte ich bewundern und proedrücken...okay sie war an keinem rad montiert aber trotzdem sind mir n paar sachen aufgefallen....also der druckpunkt war annehmbar, die hebelstellung jedoch sehr sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig...weis jemand was über leistung und dosierbarkeit?

so das wars erstma....die richtigen neuerungen gibts dann nach der eurobike, aber die is ja bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-racer (10. August 2003)

Als Teamfahrer komm ich schon jetzt in den Genuss ein 04er Hot Chili Zymotic Rahmen mein eigen nennen zu dürfen! 

Veränderungen: größer dimensionierte Kettenstreben, verbesserte Zugführung, das hintere, untere Gusset weggelassen, zweiter Flaschenhalter, n´bisschen Leichter geworden bei gleicher Stabilität, etc. 

Einfach edel! 

cu Billy


----------



## Bassi (10. August 2003)

Also ich bin auch schon die German A: Kilo gefahren und finde das sie der letzte MÜLL ist !! Baut viiel zu hoch auf und fährt sich gar nicht gut. Schlägt durch und ist trotzdem zu hart abgestimmt. mal abgesehen davon das sie ******** aussieht.

Besser gefällt mir der Racing Ralph von Schwalbe. Rollt gut, ist vom Gewicht her in Ordnung und Grip hat er auch.

Mehr durfte ich leider noch nicht testen...


----------



## Principia (10. August 2003)

die innovationswut der hersteller für 2004 lässt eher zu wünschen übrig, hat es so den anschein....
klar shimano hat mal wieder draufgelegt bei xtr & xt, aber ob die neue dura ace der renner wird (jedenfalls die "kurbel") mag zu bezweifeln....
irgendwie fehlen mir dieses jahr neuheiten / innovationen ala scheibenbremse usw...
diese neuen fullies mit ichweisnichtwasfederungshartmachverstellsystem-optionen sind irgendwie auch nicht das gelbe von ei....den wer brauch so was nun wirklich...ein gut abgestimmtes fahrwerk eines rockys lässt ein vermissen dieser option jedenfalls nicht aufkommen 

z.b. scott...erst alle teile auf carbon umgestellt da dies das ei des columbus sein sollte, nun les ich in den neuen tests: 


> wir wollen das leichteste, steifeste, antriebsneutralste und robusteste bike bauen. und wenn das bei heutigen stand der technik aus alu sein muss, dann bauen wir es aus alu. und wenn der viergelenker nach den neuesten erkenntnissen das bessere system ist - dann bauen wir viergelenker !



hä ???  
kann ich da nur sagen...als das strike damals rauskam sollte es das beste sein....war es aber nicht  und nun das genius, vom konzept komplett anders, soll nun wiederum besser sein....
ich glaube die bauen nur was neues weil der markt es verlangt, oder der trend....nun ist halt dieser blockierungsquatsch an der reihe....
beispiel rocky....das element gibt es schon eine halbe ewigkeit....und hält ohne techischen schick-schnack bei den weltbesten fullies mit.... es geht also auch anders....das ets-x ging in die hose...."also schuster bleibt bei deinen leisten"

na ja egal, wollte nur mal meinem unmut über den versuch gewaltsam innovationen herbeizuführen luft machen , schaun mer mal was noch so kommt....


gruzz michael


----------



## XCRacer (10. August 2003)

*Sensibilisierter Brain jetzt mit IQ* 

(09.08.03/kg) Die wichtigste Neuerung an den Epic Race-Fullys findet sich direkt am Brain, der über ein Massenträgheitsventil die Federung auf planem Untergrund blockiert und bei Unebenheiten die Federung wirksam werden lässt. Bisher hatte das »Hirn« aber ein eher stures Köpfchen. Denn es entschied rigoros, wann und wie lange die Federung hinten arbeitete. Als Fahrer hatte man keine Möglichkeit, das Auslösemoment (1 g Auslösekraft; g = Fallbeschleunigung) zu beeinflussen und damit den Punkt, an dem die Federung wirksam wird, nach gewissen individuellen Vorlieben zu wählen.

...weiterlesen? 







...das sagt mir, das der ganze Fully-Kram noch lange nicht ausgereift ist


----------



## dubbel (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael _
> * z.b. scott...erst alle teile auf carbon umgestellt da dies das ei des columbus sein sollte, nun les ich in den neuen tests:
> kann ich da nur sagen...als das strike damals rauskam sollte es das beste sein....war es aber nicht  und nun das genius, vom konzept komplett anders, soll nun wiederum besser sein....
> ich glaube die bauen nur was neues weil der markt es verlangt, oder der trend....nun ist halt dieser blockierungsquatsch an der reihe....
> beispiel rocky....das element gibt es schon eine halbe ewigkeit....und hält ohne techischen schick-schnack bei den weltbesten fullies mit*


hatte das element selbst ne weile, und ich bin nicht der meinung, dass es mit "modernen" fully-systemen mithalten kann. 
und das wesen einer innovation ist u.a. auch veränderung. 
ich persönlich halte nicht viel von scott im allgemeinen, aber ich finde es mutig, dass sie 1.) einsehen, dass das strike nicht perfekt war und 2.) dies auch noch selbst sagen. 
und selbstverständlich baut eine kommerzielle firma sachen, die der markt verlangt. 
alles andre wär gemeinnützig, ehreamtlich etc. und das ist nicht der betriebstwirtschaftliche sinn. 
was spricht eigentlich dagegen? 




> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> * Die wichtigste Neuerung an den Epic Race-Fullys findet sich direkt am Brain, ...
> ...das sagt mir, das der ganze Fully-Kram noch lange nicht ausgereift ist  *


was versteht man unter "ausgereift"? 
bzw. welches produkt wird nicht ständig weiterentwickelt? 
autos sind imho recht ausgereift. heisst das, dass es da nix neues gibt?

ich freu mich jedenfalls schon auf die eurobike und auf den kram, den es zu sehen gibt.


----------



## Principia (11. August 2003)

ach...mir fällt gerad noch was ein....
6 kant innenlager von tune....


----------



## Dr.Dos (11. August 2003)

Beim neuen Scott liegt der Dämpfer genau im dem Bereich, der vom abspratzenden Dreck des Hinterrades am meisten bedacht wird.

Ich sehe schon die Kunden der allerneuesten Hi-tech mit völlig versauten Dichtungen der Luftdämpfer am Wegesrand schieben. Hehehe.


----------



## checky (11. August 2003)

wenigstens ist Scott so schlau geworden, dass sie Ihren ach so tollen Eingelenker nicht mehr so loben. Echte 4Gelenker sind da schon reihenweise um Welten besser, das Genius ist nur wieder ne etwas andere Optik. Bei nem echt gut konstruierten 4Gelenker braucht man auch diese verschiedenen Blockiermöglichkeiten nicht (ebensowenig wie irgendwelche Antiwippdämpfer).


----------



## Hugo (11. August 2003)

@ dubbel

jede firma weiss das ihr produkt nicht perfekt ist, liegt wahrscheinl. daran dass keine firma n perfektes produkt baut....wär näml.sehr kontraproduktiv...wenn die teile perfekt wären,müssste man sie sich nur einmal anschaffen und dann nie wieder 

was tune angeht....sachma ich versteh den typen nicht.....diesen uli oder wie er heisst.

als gäbgs.mom nicht genügend verwirrung mit den ganzen standarts meint der kasper jetz noch einen einführn zu müssen, und der wird noch nicht mal einen technischen nutzen bieten, also was soll der blösinn....wieso macht ers als kurbel und innenlagerproduzent nicht einfach wie*ichgehschonmaindeckung* shimano und baut kurbel und innenlagerachse in einem stück....is steif, leicht und man bindet auch beim innenlager den kunden an sich
sch*** sechskant, was soll der mist....dann soll er doch lieber den ISIS mit tragen, aber son schwachsinn kann auch nur "TUNE" einfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dos (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von checky _
> *Bei nem echt gut konstruierten 4Gelenker braucht man auch diese verschiedenen Blockiermöglichkeiten nicht (ebensowenig wie irgendwelche Antiwippdämpfer). *


Was absoluter bullshit ist. D'accord bis 75mm, aber danach wippt auch ein perfekter Specialized Hinterbau. Ob eine völlige Blockade sinnvoll bleibt dahingestellt, dem subjektiven Speedgefühl ist ein vollständig hartes Rad jedenfalls zuträglich. Stable Platform Dämpfer jedenfalls sind der Weg der Zukunft.

Mir ging es im vorherigen Beitrag auch nur um den Dreck und den zu erwartenden Problemen mit der Haltbarkeit.


----------



## checky (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *
> Was absoluter bullshit ist. D'accord bis 75mm, aber danach wippt auch ein perfekter Specialized Hinterbau. Ob eine völlige Blockade sinnvoll bleibt dahingestellt, dem subjektiven Speedgefühl ist ein vollständig hartes Rad jedenfalls zuträglich. Stable Platform Dämpfer jedenfalls sind der Weg der Zukunft.
> 
> Mir ging es im vorherigen Beitrag auch nur um den Dreck und den zu erwartenden Problemen mit der Haltbarkeit. *



Mag ja sein, das ein Spezi da rumwippt, aber es gibt Alternativen bei denen es nicht der Fall ist. Fahre selber eines mit nem Stahlfederdämpfer als Spassfully, mit 145mm am Heck & da macht sich am Hinterbau im Sitzen Bergauf auf der Strasse hinten fast nix am Ausfallende. Ebenso habe ich nen XC Fully was sich absolut wie ein Starres fährt & das ohne soonen Dämpfer, nur durch ne gescheite Kinematik, & es braucht ebenso wie ein Epic erst nen Impuls um zu arbeiten, bzw. es muß eine bestimmte Kraft überschritten werden damit der Hinternbau arbeitet. Subjektiv ist es ein Hardtail.
Hier kannste Dir die Kinematik mal grob anschauen & mit ein bisschen Verständniss siehste auch wie & warum das so ist.


----------



## Dr.Dos (11. August 2003)

Eine Kopie des Giant NRS Systems. Leider werden bei diesem System viele Vorteile des Viergelenk Systems (neutraler Antrieb, Traktion unter Last, keine Einwirkungen beim Bremsen i.e. Verhärtung) komplett 'wegdesigned'. Dieses System ist ausschließlich für Wettbewerbsfahrer interessant. Bitte erzähl mir nicht, das System sei auch nur ansatzweise 'aktiv'. Dieses wird auch von Giant nicht behauptet, von dem Anbieter dieses Nachbaus mangels Wissens vielleicht.


Zur Info: wenn ich auf der Messe nix besseres finde, lege ich mir demnächst ein Giant NRS Team zu, weil es zu meinem Einsatzgebiet passt. Nicht weil es das Rad mit dem besten Viergelenker ist.

Bitte versuch erst gar nicht, das zu oberst genannte zu kritisieren. Sinnlos.


----------



## checky (11. August 2003)

Ich gebe Dir sogar recht.
Durch das u.a. sehr weit nach unten gezogene Horst Link beim NRS zieht sich die Federung unter Kettenzug ja auseinander. Das ist bei meinem aber nicht der Fall, weswegen es nicht ganz so bockig wie ein NRS ist. Es ist aber auch, wie Du sagt, ein Nischenprodukt welches nur Racer anspricht.
Mein Bike ist leider aus genau diesem Grund ein Prototyp. 
Die Kinematik wird aber von Dynamics mit etwas weniger Federweg vertrieben. Wennste die Möglichkeit bekommst oder hast, dann fahre mal das NRS & im direkten Vergleich das gezeigte System. Du wirst sehr warscheinlich nicht das NRS bevorzugen.
Kinematisch fällt ein Votec NC1 auch in diese Liga, allerdings nochmal komfortabler.


----------



## XCRacer (11. August 2003)

> was versteht man unter "ausgereift"?



Ich meine damit, das im vorherigen Jahr das "Brain" als das non-plus-ultra im XC-Sport galt. Die Werbung und die Tests in den Magazinen schwärmten.

Wer sich im letzten Jahr ein Epic mit einer XT/XTR gekauft hat (Jeder weiß, was man dafür über die Theke schieben muß) wird sich doch fragen: Wollen die mich verar$chen ?!?"

Klar, die Technik entwickelt sich weiter. Aber ich meine, das sich solch eine Anschaffung erst lohnt, wenn die Updates erst mit Abständen von 2-3Jahren kommen. Erst dann kann man von (annähernd) ausgereift sprechen.


----------



## Dr.Dos (11. August 2003)

Der nicht justierbare Dämpfer war ein Hauptkritikpunkt an den Epics. Ich bin froh, dass der Anbieter kurzfristig reagiert hat.

Klar ist das Pech für die Käufer der 2003er Version. Aber wird das Epic 2003 nur durch eine kleine Anpassung im neuen Jahr zum schlechten Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (11. August 2003)

Hi Jungs.

Eine große Neuheit ist ja immer noch die XTR und im Speziellen deren schaltmechanismus, und ich muss sagen: Der ist nicht schlecht, und nach ner Weile gehts SEHR gut, problematisch isses eher wenn nich auf normal rapidfire geschaltetes Rad umsteige. Aber was solls...Stillstand ist der Tod!


----------



## tvaellen (14. August 2003)

Zwei kleinere Änderungen für 2004:

1. Shimano bringt neue XC-Pedale für "Normalsterbliche" heraus
520 ist der Nachfolger des 515
540 ist der Nachfolger des 536

sehen identisch aus wie das teure 959 Pedal bzw. die neuen Ritchey Pedale und sind auch von der Funktion sehr ähnlich (Materialien sind natürlich nicht so edel wie bei XTR)
Wegen der offenen Konstruktion dürfte ihnen Schmutz nicht mehr so viel ausmachen wie den alten Modellen.

2. nach der aktuellen Bike hat Mavic sein Felgenprogramm komplett überarbeitet. Leider schreiben sie nicht, ob sich nur die Bezeichnung ändert oder ob auch technisch Unterschiede bestehen.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## XCRacer (14. August 2003)

*Infotech Outdoor: Händler testen die 2004er-News*
_Gut besuchte Fachhandels-Messe in Grindelwald_

Manche 2004er-Teile erst zum Anschauen
(...) Auch die «Juicy»-Scheibenbremse von Avid gab es bei Velok erst zum Anschauen, sie wird erst nach den Herbstmessen lieferbar werden. Last but not least war auf einigen Musterrädern die neue XT-Gruppe von Shimano montiert, die von den Dual-Action-Schalthebeln über die Centerlock-Discaufnahmen an den Naben bis zur hohlen Tretlagerachse mit aussenliegenden Lagerschalen alle Innovationen der XTR zu einem freundlicheren Preis bieten wird  in der gewohnten, mattsilbernen XT-Optik.


_Quelle: www.move.ch_


----------



## checky (14. August 2003)

Das 2004'er Campa Record Carbonschaltwerk bekommt nun auch noch einen Schaltwerkskäfig aus Carbon ( sieht ja soooo geiel aus *sabber* )

Das 2004'er X0 Schaltwerk bekommt ebenfalls einen Schaltwerkskäfig aus Carboncomposite. (sieht aber mächtig popelig aus, die sollten sich maln Beispiel an Campa nehmen !!)


----------



## Merlinxlm (16. August 2003)

Wie lange wohl ein filigraner viergelenker Hinterbau halten wird,wenn seine Federung/Dämpfung blockiert ist ?


Alles nur,um Kundsenwünsche zu befriedigen...........

Die Einzige Lösung wäre ein adaptives,elektronisch gesteuertes System,welches sowohl an der Federgabel,als auch am Hintererbau gleichzeitig greift.


----------



## alex_destiny (17. August 2003)

Passt hier zwar nicht so ganz rein, aber was haltet ihr vom Magura AIR-PRO Dämpfer.
Ist der empfehlenswert oder sollte man besser die Finger von lassen. (fahre CC)


----------



## sterniwaf (17. August 2003)

Hallo
Die Bike-Industrie gräbt sich weiter ihr eigenes Grab. Wenn man alle Beiträge hier liest, kennen sich ja nicht mal die selbst ernannten Experten noch aus. Die meisten Leute loben ihre eigene Marke. Da hält einer das Auto, dessen Motor immer noch nach einem vor hundert Jahren erfundenen Prinzip funktioniert,für ausgereift und will mir einen von Technik erzählen?
Seit fast zehn Jahren wird die perfekt funktionierende Federung propagiert. Wo ist sie denn? Jetzt sind die Hersteller dazu übergegangen, die Dämpfer und Federgabeln mit einem konpliziertem Innenleben zu versehen. Die kriegen bis heute ja noch nicht mal ihre Dichtungen in den Griff! Außerdem: Was wird von den Händlern verlangt? Die sind doch jetzt schon überfordert!
Grüße


----------



## tvaellen (17. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sterniwaf _
> *Hallo
> ...  Jetzt sind die Hersteller dazu übergegangen, die Dämpfer und Federgabeln mit einem konpliziertem Innenleben zu versehen. Die kriegen bis heute ja noch nicht mal ihre Dichtungen in den Griff! Außerdem: Was wird von den Händlern verlangt? Die sind doch jetzt schon überfordert!
> *



Da ist natürlich was dran.

Siehe auch den Beitrag von Dr. Dos zum Genius weiter oben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?postid=744647#post744647

Für Pro`s oder Semipro`s, die ihr Rad nach jeder Regenausfahrt halb zerlegen oder sogar einen eigenen Mechaniker haben, ist das kein Problem. Für "Otto-Normal" schon. Der hat weder Zeit noch Lust, nach jeder 5. Ausfahrt eine zweistündige "Generalinspektion" durchzuführen. 
Ausserdem fehlen ihm die handwerklichen Kenntnisse.

Die Anfälligkeit von Dämpfern und den dazugehörigen Lagern ist auch einer der Gründe, weshalb ich mich noch nicht zu einem Fully durchringen konnte. Wo nichts ist, kann auch nichts kaputt gehen 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## 3rr0r (18. August 2003)

Hab mir die Mavic x317 bestellt und den Nachfolger Xc717 bekommen. Also sehen eigentlich genau so aus wie die X317, also ich denk mal da hat sich nur die Typenbezeichnung geändert


----------



## [email protected] (18. August 2003)

laut pedalwheels will mavic die X618 2004 aus dem programm nehmen 
find ich irgendwie nicht so gut 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dos (20. August 2003)

Carbonwippe!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. August 2003)

wieder ein paar gramm gespart, wieder dem Biker nen hunni aus der Tasche gezogen!!! 

Der Sinn der Carbonwippe ist mir nicht wirklich klar, zumindest Preis-leistung ist irgendwie anzuzweifeln!


----------



## Dr.Dos (20. August 2003)

Preis/Leistung


----------



## RobBj123 (20. August 2003)

Carbonwippe hin oder her, wichtig ist doch, dass es das Sworks Epic nächstes Jahr auch in weiß geben wird! Einfach eine geniale Bike-Farbe!!!


----------



## sterniwaf (21. August 2003)

Wer für sowas Geld raus schmeißt, hat selber Schuld. Was soll denn der lustige Zapfen am Ausfallende? Wie lange hält bei Spec denn so eine tolle Lackierung? Wie sieht denn denn der Dämpfer nach einigen Schlammfahrten aus? Wie sind die Gelenke des Hinterbaus abgedichtet? 
Ach ja,noch was: Wer zaubert den solch ätzende Schweißnähte an ein, wie ich vermute, fast 5.000 Euro-Bike? Fahr mal bei uns im Biergarten vor, du wirst ne riesen Lachnummer!


----------



## dubbel (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *...wichtig ist doch, dass es das Sworks Epic nächstes Jahr auch in weiß geben wird! Einfach eine geniale Bike-Farbe!!! *



skandal. 

weiss mag ja ne schöne farbe sein, 
aber S-Works MUSS rot sein! 

keine diskussion!


----------



## Principia (21. August 2003)

so das ganze noch mal komplett !


----------



## sterniwaf (21. August 2003)

Wofür ist denn der Knick im Unterrohr? Und diese komische Querverbindung vom Oberrohr zur Sattelstütze Ha Ha Ha
Außerdem kann man sehen, daß die Rahmengröße nicht zum Fahrer paßt. Oder was soll die geknickte Sattelstütze?


----------



## Clemens (21. August 2003)

@ sterniwaf



> Wer für sowas Geld raus schmeißt, hat selber Schuld



nur kein Neid!!! Es ist jedem selbest überlassen, wofür man Geld ausgibt - Voraussetzung ist natürlich, man hat welches!!!! 

Aus Deinen Äußerungen sieht man außerdem, daß Du extrem viel Ahnung hast.  

Punkt 1  Schweissnähte:  Abgebildet ist ein Vorserienmodell. 

Punkt 2  Knick im Unterrohr: Verbessert die Steifigkeit und man kann auch Gabeln mit hohen Einstellknöpfen fahren, ohne sich das Unterrohr einzudellen, wenn die Gabel (z.B. bei Autotransport ) eingeschlagen wird. Baut Storck z.B. auch.     

Punkt 3 Verbindung Sattelrohr / Oberrohr: Das kleine Rahmendreieck vorne ergibt hohe Steifigkeitswerte und eine große Schrittfreiheit. Die Querverbindung versteift das Sitzrohr noch zusätzlich. 

Punkt 4 Die geknickte Sattelstütze: Hat rein gar nichts mit falscher Rahmengröße zu tun, eine stinknormale Ritcheystütze hat da schon mehr Versatz nach hinten. Ergibt erstens eine noch gestrecktere Geometrie (das Epic in M = 46er Rahmenhöhe hat schon 590mm Oberrohrlänge) und verhindert zweitens ein zu tiefes Reinschieben der Stütze, weil unten im Sitzrohr innen Schweissnähte sind. 

Punkt 5 Dämpfer und Schlammfahrten: Wohin fliegt der Dreck von einem sich drehenden Rad? Lernt man spätestens in Klasse 6.

Punkt 6 Haltbarkeit der Lackierung: Kann Dich beruhigen - die Eloxierung hält einiges aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Clemens _
> *@ sterniwaf
> 
> 
> ...



@sterniwaf

treffer - versenkt !!!


----------



## Dr.Dos (21. August 2003)

Bis auf den Fakt, dass die Stütze 'ne Thomson ist, geb ich Dir recht  

Wer über das Epic, insbesondere das '04er lästert, setzt sich dem Vorwurf aus, unter massivem Sozialneid zu leiden. Ich jedenfalls könnte mir gut vorstellen, zukünftig mit Regelmäßigkeit das Massenträgheitsventil in helle Aufregung zu versetzen


----------



## Dr.Dos (21. August 2003)

.. und bei der Carbon Wippe geht mir einer ab. In den Alpen, wie auch im *Biergarten*.


----------



## tvaellen (21. August 2003)

@clemens

ad 1) Woran sieht man das ?

ad 2) naja, Papier ist geduldig.
Pinarello behauptet ja z.B. auch, dass die "Wellen" in Gabel und Hinterbau den Komfort verbessern. Die "tour" konnte bei ihrem Test des genau so gebauten Prince SL *nix* davon feststellen.




Ich tippe -in beiden Fällen- eher auf Marketinggag, um sic h optisch von der Konkurrenz zu unterscheiden.

ad 3) die Schrittfreiheit wäre aber noch grösser, wenn es die Strebe nicht geben würde

ad 4) warum nimmt man dann nicht einfach ein gekröpfte ?
warum konstruiert Spec seine Schweissnähte im Sattelrohr so, dass man die Sattelstütze nicht voll versenken kann ??
Das wäre für mich ein echter Mangel.

Versteh´ mich nicht falsch. Ich finde das Epic eigentlich gut. Und wenn ich mir irgendwann ein Fully kaufen sollte, gehört es sicher zu den möglichen Kandidaten.

Aber man muss trotzdem nicht alles gut finden, was sich die Hersteller so einfallen lassen (siehe auch Dogma).

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## Dr.Dos (21. August 2003)

Thema tour Tests und Komfort: die tour behauptet immer noch, dass sich Komfort in Millimetern ausdrücken lässt. Leider berücksichtigt die Messapparatur nicht die Materialeigenschaften.

Mein Stahl-Brodie ist gegenüber Alu-Rahmen (auch Papierdünnen-Scandium Pocken) _wesentlich_ komfortabler. Mein altes Merlin (mit 1.5" Rohren) war eine andere Welt.

Mein neues TCR Composite mag auf dem Papier nicht steifer sein, als das Alu TCR. Aber in der Praxis ist die Neigung zum Aufschwingen _extrem_ verringert. Stöße von unten sind hart und dumpf und klingen jedoch sofort ab.

Messergebnisse sind mit Vorsicht zu lesen. Viele kann man sich an Knie nageln - auch einige meiner geliebten tour.


Zurück zum Thema: das Epic ist der Brenner. Je teurer, abgefahrener, je mehr Plaste und Elaste, desto besser!


----------



## dubbel (21. August 2003)

von steifigkeit ist im zusammenhang mit dem unterrohr gar nicht die rede, 
es geht um die haltbarkeit: 
normalerweise trifft das unterrohr in einem spitzen winkel auf das steuerrohr.
der untere teil lässt sich schlecht schweissen, und durch den winkel ist die verbindung nicht optimal. 
(an der stellen brechen deshalb rahmen ja auch gern) 
lösung: gusset drunter. 
alternative von specialized: das unterrohr wird vorher leicht gebogen, kommt in einem deutlich flacheren winkel an, lässt sich deshalb deutlich besser schweissen und man spart die gusstes bei gleichen sonstigen eigenschaften.
keine nachteile - cleveres engineering


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (21. August 2003)

@ Tvaellen

ad1: Hab das Vergleichsobjekt im Keller - die Nähte sehen da anders aus.

ad2: Das Bike ist vorne defintiv sehr steif. Ansonsten: siehe Dubbel. 

ad3: Die Strebe stört nicht die Schrittfreiheit, weil Du wegen des Sattels dort eh nicht hinkommen würdest.

ad4: Die Thomson sieht doch wohl deutlich eleganter aus! Im Sitzrohr ist das obere Schwingenlager der Knackpunkt, zudem wer muß an diesem stark abfallenden Rahmen die Stütze ganz versenken?


----------



## checky (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Clemens _
> *
> ad4: Die Thomson sieht doch wohl deutlich eleganter aus! Im Sitzrohr ist das obere Schwingenlager der Knackpunkt, zudem wer muß an diesem stark abfallenden Rahmen die Stütze ganz versenken?
> *



Iss noch dazu ein reinrassiger XC Rahmen & wer versenkt an soonem Teil die Stütze ?


----------



## *adrenalin* (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tvaellen _
> *@clemens
> 
> ad 1) Woran sieht man das ?
> ...




niemand sagt, daß er das alles klasse findet....

das aber die kleine querverstrebung zw. ober- und sitzrohr ernsthaft die schrittfreiheit beeinträchtigt, kann man nicht wirklich behaupten, oder?!

was ist an einer gekröpften sattelstütze besser oder einfacher als an einer mit knick? gar nichts!  thomson möchte vielleicht nicht auf die gute klemmung verzichten (da sind alle gekröpften stützen mal ganz klar schlechter gemacht!).

bezügl. dem knick im unterrohr: dies hat sehr wohl einfluß auf die stabilität und steifigkeit!


----------



## dubbel (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kramerolli _
> * bezügl. dem knick im unterrohr: dies hat sehr wohl einfluß auf die stabilität und steifigkeit! *


wieso denn steifigkeit?
kann mir das mal jemand erklären?




> _Original geschrieben von Clemens _
> *ad1: Hab das Vergleichsobjekt im Keller - die Nähte sehen da anders aus.*


da sieht man's mal wieder: schweissnähte aus Taiwanproduktion sind halt besser als usa-dilettanten-gebratze


----------



## Principia (21. August 2003)

15 Prozent Gewichtsersparnis verspricht Hutchinson für die neuen »Tubeless light«-Modelle. Erhältlich sind der Python und der Scorpion in dieser Version. Es gibt sie jeweils in 2.0er Breite, sie wiegen 695 (Scorpion) beziehungsweise 645 (Python) Gramm. Das Gewicht ist damit kein Argument mehr gegen Tubeless, verspricht Hutchinson. Außerdem bieten die Franzosen einige Reifen erstmals in Tubeless-Version an, so den abgebildeten Spider tubeless. Eurobike: Halle B3, Stand 102


----------



## Principia (21. August 2003)




----------



## sterniwaf (21. August 2003)

Da kann man mal sehen, daß hier einige Leute überhaupt keinen Spaß verstehen. Mich braucht keiner darüber aufzuklären, was der Knick und das Rohr am Oberrohr (Ha Ha Ha!)  bedeuten soll. 
Außerdem: Nehmt euer Bike mit ins Bett und deckt es immer schön zu. Es gibt an anderer Stelle ein schönes Forum von Phat Lizard,da könnt ihr,wenn ihr mutig seit,ja mit machen! Also: Bike immer schön zudecken!


----------



## Dr.Dos (21. August 2003)

Schlag mich tot! Vergesst mein Geschwätz von gestern:

*ICH WILL DAS GIANT COMPOSITE!*


----------



## *adrenalin* (21. August 2003)

@ dubbel

in meiner eigenen interpretation (losgelöst von irgendwelchen  "bike"-weisheiten) ist es logisch, daß  eine verbindung von ober- und unterrohr (auch bei großen rahmen- denn bei kleinen rahmen geschieht dies durch das kurze steuerrohr ohnehin meist) eine zusätzliche festigkeit = steifigkeit im vorderen steuerkopfbereich schafft. rocky verwendet dies ja erfolgreich bei seinen freeride-modellen.

ich finde es überhaupt nicht schön, weder bei specialized noch bei storck, aber wenn es seinen zweck erfüllt...

--> damit nicht direkt wieder die nächste diskussion entsteht: ich habe es selber noch nie probegefahren, habe somit keine erfahrungswerte und habe sie auch noch nicht in meinem persönlichen prüfstand   getestet... (den hat doch jeder von uns im keller stehen, oder ?).


@sterniwaf

kannst den colt wieder einstecken. ich verstehe schon spaß...


----------



## dubbel (21. August 2003)

lies nochmal, was du geschrieben hast: 


> _Original geschrieben von kramerolli _
> *in meiner interpretation ist es logisch, daß  eine verbindung von ober- und unterrohr eine zusätzliche festigkeit = steifigkeit im vorderen steuerkopfbereich schafft. *


eine verbindung ist da immer. 
die umschweisste fläche und die länge der schweissnaht am steuerohr ist die gleiche. die alternative war - wie gesagt - gussets. 
die versteifen. 


was ist der hintere steuerkopfbereich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *ICH WILL DAS GIANT COMPOSITE!*



ICH AUCH!!! Sieht genial aus die Karre, hoffentlich wird der Rahmen diesmal in Serie gehen!


----------



## Hugo (22. August 2003)

wegen knick im unterrohr....spec is ja nich der einzige hersteller der das baut....storck machts auch und bei denen is eigentlich blos die rede davon dass es so ermöglicht wird auch gabeln zu verbaun die ne hohe krone haben....weder steifigkeit noch stabilität hat davon was, steifigkeit schon gleich drei ma nicht, is in sachen steifigkeit eher kontraproduktiv, aber merkt man im betrieb nicht...acuh die behauptung mit der schweissnaht halte ich für zieml. gewagt....mach das steuerrohr 3 mm länger und die wandstärke des unterrohrs 3/10 dicker und du bekommst ne festere verbindung hin, zumal bei einem steiler abfallenden unterrohr die länge der schweissnaht grösser wär, was ne festere verbindung bringen würd und durch den "schrägeren" schnitt im rohr hat man ne grössere kontaktfläche.

naja solang der rahmen hält isses ja okay....bevor sie irgendwelche gussets ranschweissen die ausser das gefüge zu beschädigen nix bringen lieber so die optik aufwerten

abgesehn vom dämpfer find ich das epic zieml. geil....durch das abfallende oberrohr und das geknickte unterrohr wirkt der rahmen verdammt kompakt und mir persöhnl. gefällt sowas, die kinematik des rahmens die im grossen und ganzen ja dem LSD entspricht is von natur aus zieml. gut, der dämpfer sitzt zieml. geschützt zwischen den streben....

aber in sachen brain is noch ga nich erwähnt worden, dass spec. dei technik jetz auch auf die freeride-scheesen exportiert, stichwort:trennung von dämpfer und ventil.

ach und mavic bringt n satz 28 zoll disc-laufräder für mtbs raus

die sache mit dem carbonschaltkäfig....is das ab sofort bei allen XO schaltwerken oder nur bei den "blackbox"?


----------



## sterniwaf (23. August 2003)

Was meint ihr mit Krone? Ich kenne Baumkronen,könnt ihr mir erzählen, welche Baumart gemeint sein kann? Oder Bonsai-Bäumchen? Die machen sich bestimmt hübsch an der Gabel. Oder habt ihr einen in der Krone? Bitte schnell antworten!


----------



## ZeFlo (23. August 2003)

... heissen "der storck macht das auch * nach *" denn von alleine kommt der da nicht drauf 

markusstorckbiggestplagiatorofthebikeuniverse
flo


----------



## Hugo (23. August 2003)

sterniwaf....schön dass du dich in der flora so gut auskennst, nur von rädern scheinste nich viel zu verstehn...vielleicht haben wir einen in der krone, aber du hast dazwischen wohl ncih viel

die krone is das ding was die die standrohre(nein nicht ständer, sondern standrohre,) mit dem schaft verbindet


----------



## tvaellen (23. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> *...
> ach und mavic bringt n satz 28 zoll disc-laufräder für mtbs raus
> *



 
28 Zoll: are you sure ??
Passen die in normale MTB Rahmen ?

Tvaellen


----------



## ZeFlo (23. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tvaellen _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



... klar braucht man nicht mal 'ne brille dazu um das zu erkennen  
reifenumfang 700c 25er conti auf fir felge 2030, conti vertical pro auf rigida taurus 2033...

ciao
flo


----------



## XCRacer (25. August 2003)

*SRAM baut «BlackBox»-Programm für Racer aus*
_Neben Gabeln nun auch X.0-Schaltsysteme_

Im Jahr Eins nach der Übernahme von RockShox präsentiert SRAM die Fortsetzung des «BlackBox»-Programms, in dessen Rahmen einigen der weltbesten Rennfahrer innovative Technik geboten wird. Neben modifizierten RockShox-Gabeln und -Federbeinen gibts auch in Details nochmals optimierte X.0-Schaltsysteme. Den Rennfahrern steht es frei, auf Gabeln, Federbeine, Schaltungen oder alles zusammen zurück zu greifen. Neben Thomas Frischknecht ist aus Schweizer Sicht auch Barbara Blatter mit im «BlackBox»-Boot. 

Quelle: und weiterlesen! 

Link zum Thema: http://www.blackboxracing.com


----------



## Clemens (25. August 2003)

@ Sterniwaf



> Ich kenne Baumkronen,könnt ihr mir erzählen, welche Baumart gemeint sein kann? Oder Bonsai-Bäumchen? Die machen sich bestimmt hübsch an der Gabel. Oder habt ihr einen in der Krone?




Wer hat hier einen in der Krone? Gut, daß Du es uns in einem anderen Thread bewiesen hast - diese farbliche Harmonie an Deinem Bike (insbesondere die 1993er Retrospektive der Kurbeln + Sattelstütze und die dazu passende farbliche Reminiszenz an den 1966er Europacupsieg des BVB bei der Gabel + Griffgummmis) könnte DAS Design für 2004 werden! 

Nur für was steht eigentlich der blaue Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (25. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *lies nochmal, was du geschrieben hast:
> 
> eine verbindung ist da immer.
> ...



sorry, vielleicht bin ich ja nicht in der lage, mich korrekt auszudrücken (vielleicht will man aber auch nicht verstehen...):

ober- und unterrohr münden beide in das steuerrohr. bei der technik von rocky, spec. und storck "berühren" sich die rohre schon über eine länge von 5-10 cm, bevor sie in das steuerrohr münden. das sollte schon eine höhere steifigkeit bringen.

"was ist der hintere steuerkopfbereich?" - da haste ´ma recht....


----------



## dubbel (25. August 2003)

ahso, 
jetzt hab ichs auch kapiert...


----------



## sterniwaf (25. August 2003)

Jawohl, das ist mein Bike, an dem ich jede Farbe und jede Schraube selbst ausgesucht und es komplett selbst aufgebaut habe. Und eins ist sicher: In zehn Jahren kann ich mich mit dem Rahmen immer noch sehen lassen während Du höchstens noch ne Lachnummer mit deiner Gummikuh bist. Ab zurück in die Schicki-Micki Ecke: Wo ist eigentlich ein Foto von deinem Hoppel-Poppel,du Freizeit Philosoph? Spring in deinen eigenen Abgrund!


----------



## Principia (25. August 2003)

eeeeeiiiih !!!!

jetzt gut hier !!!


----------



## *adrenalin* (25. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael _
> *eeeeeiiiih !!!!
> 
> jetzt gut hier !!! *



stimmt - da bin ich ganz deiner meinung.

nur eins noch  : der kollege neigt offensichtlich gerne dazu, etwas zu "überreagieren". das ist schlecht für den blutdruck  

... und kritik vertragen kann er auch nicht


----------



## XCRacer (25. August 2003)

Vorschlag:

Wäre es nicht besser, wenn wir hier *Neuheiten vorstellen* ? Ohne gleich in verzweigte Dialoge zu verfallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (25. August 2003)

doll...jetz diskutiern wir hier alle neuheiten dann gehn wir auf die eurobike...die hansen wollen uns alles als neu verkaufen und wir nur:"aha, kenn ich schon....a ja....kenn ich schon" 

weiss jemand was von suntour? die wollen sich im schaltungsbereich zurückmelden(am bioniconbike hatten sie schon die schalthebel von denen dran)

bringt marzochi im cc bereich was neues? würde ja eigentlich langsam zeit werden für was richtig leichtes

hayes könnte auch ma wieder was neues bringen, oder?

ach genau...bei magura wirds ne neue louise geben

hat jemand von euch schonma eine der neuen manitous fahrn können....also eine mit SPV?
wenn jemand ma das vergnügen hat, wäör ich an nem erfahrungsbericht sehr interessiert...würd mich interessiern obs wirklich funktioniert

wo sich scheinbar auch schon länger nix mehr getan hat is der reifensektor...keine wirklichen innovationen mehr, vielleicht entdeckt ja jemand auf den messen was passendes...hej da fällt mir ein....eigentlich könnt ihc ja selbst hin...ma sehn ob ich ne fachbesucher-karte bekomm


----------



## Principia (26. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hugo _
> *weiss jemand was von suntour? die wollen sich im schaltungsbereich zurückmelden(am bioniconbike hatten sie schon die schalthebel von denen dran)
> *



tjá, die hatten doch was auf xtr niveau angekündigt....
wird sicherlich genau so erfolgreich wie mavic auf dem gebiet


----------



## XCRacer (26. August 2003)

> weiss jemand was von suntour? die wollen sich im schaltungsbereich zurückmelden



(25.08.03/bike-sport-news.de) Bionicon sucht im Rahmen eines Testbikeprogramms 50 Testfahrer. Das Angebot richtet sich an Vielfahrer und Zweiradmechaniker, *das Hauptaugenmerk des Tests liegt auf dem von SR Suntour entwickelten ICE Schaltsystems und einer 180 Millimeter Scheibenbremse. Beim ICE Schaltsystem wird nur noch mit der linken Hand vorne und hinten geschaltet. Eine weitere Testfrage ist die Benutzerfreundlichkeit des Bionicon-Systems. *Das Testbike gibt es für 2000 Euro, es bietet ein komplettes Bionicon-System, DT Swiss Naben und Shimano 11-34 Kassette. Die Tester müssen die Teile mindestens neun Monate unverändert in Betrieb haben. Vierteljährlich muss ein einseitiger Testbericht ausgefüllt werden. Bionicon und SR Suntour halten ausreichend Ersatzteile auf Lager um eventuell beschädigte Parts austauschen zu können. Das Programm beginnt Mitte September.

http://www.bionicon.com


----------



## dubbel (26. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *  (25.08.03/bike-sport-news.de) Bionicon sucht im Rahmen eines Testbikeprogramms 50 Testfahrer. Das Angebot richtet sich an Vielfahrer und Zweiradmechaniker,Die Tester müssen die Teile mindestens neun Monate unverändert in Betrieb haben. Vierteljährlich muss ein einseitiger Testbericht ausgefüllt werden. Bionicon und SR Suntour halten ausreichend Ersatzteile auf Lager um eventuell beschädigte Parts austauschen zu können. Das Programm beginnt Mitte September.
> *



ich glaube, ich wäre nicht in der lage, ein komplettes beik 9 monate unverändert in betrieb zu haben.


----------



## Clemens (27. August 2003)

Noch was Neues für 2004.. das CC-Fully von Grossman. Leider habe ich kein besseres Bild und keine Gewichtsangaben. Gedämpft wird mit Fox. Man beachte: Die sonst für Grossman-Rahmen typische Querstrebe vorne im Rahmendreieck fehlt!


----------



## Principia (18. September 2003)

weitere bilder hier: http://nyx.at/bikeboard/show_bericht.php?ber_id=625


----------



## Principia (18. September 2003)

weitere bilder hier: http://www.drahteselklinik.com/news.htm


----------



## Principia (18. Oktober 2003)

haben will !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## king_f (18. Oktober 2003)

lieber shimano xtr!!!

sieht zwar geil aus, aber wenn ich an die drehgriffe denke wird mir übel!!! triggers kommen ja wohl jetzt nicht, oder?


----------



## der alte ron (18. Oktober 2003)

... kommt mir nicht ans bike die xtr , höchstens einzelteile und wenn überhaupt denn die 2002-er !! Ich versuch mal eine syntese , links rapidf. , rechts grip shift . Das alles auf X0 basis .
Michael , ist die von dir gezeigte version 2004 käuflich zu erwerben oder als black-box zu verstehen ?
Auch haben !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woody (5. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dr.Dos _
> *.. und bei der Carbon Wippe geht mir einer ab. In den Alpen, wie auch im Biergarten. *



Stimmt - und für die Farbpuristen (Weiß oder Rot) sei gesagt, daß es das S-Works nun auch in Rot-/Weiß-Lackierung gibt. Hab´s letzte Woche bekommen. KNATTERGEIL !! Über´s Fahrwerk auch nur dickes Lob - eine deutliche Steigerung gegenüber 2003 (da hatte ich das epic-pro bei der Transalp-Challenge im Einsatz). Der Dämpfer spricht nun wesentlich besser an und ist nach wie vor mit Hardtail-Feeling versehen wenn´s gefordert ist.



woody


----------



## 328 (8. Dezember 2003)

Fast alles an neuheiten, diversen "knicken" in Rahmen, sonstige gebogene gabel, XTR Dual Control und Dergleichen, bringt genau gar Nyx,..........

.............ausser dem hersteller JEDE MENGE kohle

mag ja sein das solche sachen wie das "brain" gut sind, aber ob der Rahmen jetzt da gebogen und dort geknickt wird is vollkommen egal, schaut halt gut aus, zum erzählen hat man auch was, und eine Menge Kohle kann man dafür auch noch verlangen....... 

naja mein blöder biliger technisch ToTaL veralteter 0815 Alu Rahmen mit 1400g hatt schon 3 Rennsaisonen und eine trainigsaison  und etliche stürze überlebt,... ich werd wohl dabei bleiben.  

jeder kauft was ihm gefällt, aber ob wirklich jede neue "inovation" sinn macht bleibt im raum stehen.


----------



## Woody (8. Dezember 2003)

Manches bringt vielleicht wirklich "nyx" - mich nervts halt schon, wenn man dauernd zu hören bekommt "mein gutes, altes Bike ist vielleicht etwas schwerer, nicht so meganeu und überhaupt....."

Klar ist mir auch, daß die meganeuen, knattergeilen Bikes auch nicht von alleine fahren und dem Hersteller (hoffentlich) Kohle bringen. Der Markt regelts schon alleine, was gut und sinnvoll ist oder auch nicht - siehe das Beispiel VOTEC. Für was standen die Bikes nicht alles? Aber ganz bestimmt nicht für eine klare Positionierung oder ein eindeutiges Nutzenversprechen, wie man am Ergebnis sieht. Ich jedenfalls freu mich auf heiße Racebikes von klassischen Bike-Schmieden a´la Rocky Mountain, Specialized, etc., etc. Und da mir mein Hobby Spaß macht, ist´s mir um die sauer verdiente Kohle (bzw. was die Familie davon übrig läßt) nicht schade.

Fahrt bitte wie Ihr wollt: langsam, schnell - fahrt alte Böcke, rennt jeder Innovation hinterher.... ABER: Habt Spaß an Eurem Hobby !!

woody


----------



## headbug (31. Mai 2004)

Wurden die 2005'er Bikes schon vorgestellt?
Was gibts da neues?
Geht Campa jetzt wirklich auch in Richtung MTB?
Hoffe bekomme interresannte neuheiten zu sehen (also bitte mit Bild, falls ihr was habt)


----------



## CDRacer (1. Juni 2004)

SRAM scheint für 2005 einen Umwerfer bringen zu wollen, habs in der Mountainbike Rider gesehen, weiß nicht obs in anderen Zeitschriften auch erwähnt wird. Ich finde ihn aber rein vom Design her schöner als Shimano.


----------



## Cicli Corsa (25. September 2004)

Hier zwei Neuheiten:

Frisch aus Mailand: PADUANO BRUTO
http://shop.t-online.de/Shops/1585/Layout977/TemplImg/homepagepicture1_1.jpg

CNS CYCLO CROSS Rahmen
http://www.bike-guide.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=7096


----------



## Dr.Dos (26. September 2004)

Genug der Werbung für Ihre Produkte. Es reicht!


----------



## Arnoud (10. Oktober 2004)

Principia, wird es das X.O in Carbon in 2005 tatsächlich geben?   Oder isst das "nur" noch Blackbox.....


----------



## Principia (10. Oktober 2004)

Arnoud schrieb:
			
		

> Principia, wird es das X.O in Carbon in 2005 tatsächlich geben?  Oder isst das "nur" noch Blackbox.....


bis jetzt ist mir noch nicht bekannt, ob man es nächstes jahr _offiziell _kaufen kann. schön wärs ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axas (10. Oktober 2004)

brrrrrrr - also beim Design der neuen Giants läufts mir kalt den Rücken runter, was soll das denn sein?











"Reign" und "Trance" (klingt hart nach eighties... ich dacht das revival wäre rum...)

Was sagt ihr dazu?

Gruß, Axel


----------



## cluso (10. Oktober 2004)

Zwar keine wirkliche Neuheit.
Aber trotzdem 






Die Absicht dahinter ist ja auch erwähnenswert und hat nen  verdient.

Gruß

PS: Passt sicherlich zu einem "getigerten" Kleinrahmen


----------



## Scheibenheizer (23. Oktober 2006)

*threadausgrab*

Was mich bis jetzt am meisten fasziniert hat, ist www.5rot.de
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237699

Meine nächste Anschaffung ist ein Laufradsatz, wahrscheinlich Crossmax SL 05 oder 06er.

Ich finde, man sollte den Thread mal weiterführen...?


----------

